# Introducing Mickey Mouse :)



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yesterday we got our little sweetie. He was hatched 1/8/12, and his recently weaned weight is 90 grams. I got to see his parents (3rd pix), and some of his siblings (4th pix is a sister). He is a Creamface Pied, split to pearl and possibly cinnamon and lutino. You can see the slight color best in the pix that shows his parents. Creamface is a newer mutation that visually looks like a Whiteface mutation that has a pale yellow wash to the crest and a dilute peachy colored cheek patch.

I named him Mickey Mouse because he will later share a cage with Little Bear, a white-backed mousebird, and Minnie Mouse, a Blue-Naped mousebird. 

Mickey loves my husband Kirby  

The breeder lives in Miami...we got lost going there and leaving...LOL The last pix shows some of his sun Conures which have an amazing red suffusion to their color. ALL his birds were awesome. He has cockatiels, parrolets, Sun Conures, and Indian Ringnecks, most of them the rarer colors like violet, and clearheads. ALL his handfed babies were so sweet.

It has been a l-o-n-g time since I had bought a young bird. Poor Mickey was super stressed from the car ride home and then a new cage by himself. At first I put him in a large flight cage and he just stayed in one spot. we went to a bird shop and got him a 30"x18"x18" cage and he was less scared. But, the little fella would not eat or drink until an hour ago. Luckily I got to see his droppings which were normal before we left the breeders, because with the change and stress, and not eating they have been watery and just urates, Now that he is starting to eat they should improve...Yay!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Congratulations srtiels he is gorgeous !!!!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Awww! Welcome home Mickey Mouse! He is adorable!! Congratulations!! Very beautiful bird.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He is handsome!!! At least you know where one good breeder is in FL!


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

What a cute name and bird! I love his mutation, and I mean _love!_ Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Thank you....he is a sweetie. He is making flock calls....I think he misses all the other bird/babies that he was housed with and not happy about being a lone bird. I'm afraid to weigh him cause he went almost 24 hrs not eating, so I know he lost a little weight. When a bird ignores millet draped all over the perches and where he sits I know he is still adjusting  We are keeping his cage where ever we both are so that he is not alone.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Very gorgeous bird!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

roxy culver said:


> He is handsome!!! At least you know where one good breeder is in FL!


------------------------------

Yes....I was very impressed with his setup, all his birds and especially the quality and friendliness of his babies. He was hand-feeding quite a few babies and ALL of them were very social.


----------



## Marlie (Jan 27, 2011)

He's gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Hes gorgeous susanne!!!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

srtiels said:


> ------------------------------
> 
> Yes....I was very impressed with his setup, all his birds and especially the quality and friendliness of his babies. He was hand-feeding quite a few babies and ALL of them were very social.



Love his colors and the name


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

There's another breeder in West Palm Beach (I think, its one of those Palm places in FL) that breeds tiels. My dad and I got my mom's pearl male from her and man did she have an awesome set up. Her baby tiels were awesome and she had a normal grey male named Henry that she tried to sell to me who could say his own name. But she said a year ago that she was going to be doing more of the "fancy" mutations so I don't know if she has any normals left.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Mickey Mouse is a gorgeous cockatiel,the mutation is beautiful.Look forward to seeing more pictures of Mickey Mouse,great name,sr tiels.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*But she said a year ago that she was going to be doing more of the "fancy" mutations so I don't know if she has any normals left.*
------------------------------------

Finding nice normals is hard. 

Juan (the breeder I got Mickey from) had a normal that had the deepest yellow and orange on a facial mask that I have ever seen. I told him of all the tiels he had that one would be the most versatile and valuable for breeding for splits or enhancing colors of the rarer cheek patch mutations.


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

*AWWWWWWW he hatched on my 21st birthday!! He is beautiful*


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

What a beautiful tiel! I don't think I've ever seen that mutation.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

He is beautiful! Congratulations on your new littel guy.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Mickey is settling in and finally is eating. He is also trying to sing...but just makes a squeak and sounds more like he is being strangled than a cockatiel sound...LOL. The breeder also phoned just to see how he was doing, so I gave him an update. And to also ask if an unrelated CF becomes available to put me at the top of the list. I believe he has a Cinnamon CF he is hand-feeding


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

So gorgeous! 
I have yet to find a good breeder near where I live.:wacko:


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Awe. Such a cutie. Im so excited for you!


----------



## SunnysMama (Feb 15, 2012)

Just beautiful!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aw Mickey Mouse is adorable and i love the name


----------



## Flutter Farm (Nov 21, 2010)

Congratulations Suzanne! Mickey Mouse is such a cutie!!! And your husband looks like he's very smitten with him


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

What a beautiful bird. Congrats!!


----------

